# Clanton, AL "Rain", F, 3-5 yr, HW+, scared



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

> Quote:Rain is a 3-5 yr old intact female GSD. She has tested a light positive for heartworms. She is very scared here but should come around in rescue/foster.


POC is 
Joe Murphy 
Director 
Chilton County Humane Society 
139 Shade Tree Drive 
Clanton, AL 35045 
205-755-9170 
[email protected]

or you can email Rebecca Harshman at 
[email protected]


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Poor girl!! Crossing my fingers she finds someplace to feel safe soon!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Poor girl. She will be quite a beauty when she is all cleaned up and in better shape. Good luck Rain!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

She is stunning! Reminds me of "Dodger" from PA several months back...same pretty coloring.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump for Rain on a sunny day.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow...isn't she beautiful!!!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, a true beauty!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump for Rain


----------

